

Grasshopper Group's WOM Startup, Spreadable.com' Failure Story & Lessons Learnt - Akram
http://www.foundora.com/2011/05/23/mike-arsenault-product-manager-of-spreadable-deadpooled-shares-mistakeslessons-learnt/

======
jckay
Just saw someone comment....361 paid signups in 3 months. Well shit that is
pretty good. Thoughts? Would you really shut down a shop that had over 100 new
paid signups a month?

~~~
Akram
Well, it seems that they had to spend significant marketing dollars to acquire
those numbers.

